# siding design help



## guardian (Dec 5, 2010)

i am looking for ideas or a program that i can use to let customers see what i can do to the exterior of the home.. i wont be changing walls or anything..
just ripping siding off and putting new siding on.. adding some trim work ect..
so what do you think would be the best way of doing this?
i was thinking of just taking pics of the house and adding things to the photo as far as trims go and changing the profile of the siding and colors ...
any ideas at all?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I am drawing a blank right now but a company used to sponsor the forum had a piece of software that would do that. Let me look and see if I can find it.


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

One could buy a 5x10 or 6x12 trailer and construct a shed on it and side/trim windows and walls with different options- HO can see "in living color" what their choices are and parked out front of a job create a little publicity as well.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Programs like chief Architect will allow you to change materials and colors fairly easy. But you still need to draw the walls in.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Renoworks


----------



## guardian (Dec 5, 2010)

hey i like that idea...
the more i think of that... that is a really great idea...
only problem is that the shed would be hard to get on and off the trailer 
i would build a demo wall behind my shop but i would need mama to say yes first...
she thinks i have enough crap on the yard


----------



## guardian (Dec 5, 2010)

dang i have a mac.... so that wont work for me..


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I was thinking some of the siding companies like Alside and others have a program where you can do different things like that on your PC. I know I have some material from them that shows that kind of thing.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> Renoworks


That is the one I was talking about.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

having this type of a sales/design aid would be great,not only for illustrating what can be done but also what shouldn't be done

there are many times when a sider has to use his own judgement when there are no drawings to follow, and we need to be familiar with classical and vernacular detail so we are not putting fish scales on bi levels or window mantles on Cape Cods:blink:


----------

